# Fiberglass or Aluminum



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I am trying to find a good ladder that will last. I have a aluminum ladder now but its just getting old and its bent, but still works.

What you suggest for me to get. I would need about 20 or 30 foot ladder.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

get a 28 and a 16 both aluminum. Painters don't often use fiberglass and they are quite heavier.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a 20 foot ladder now, works really well. I just need another one, so I don't have to move one ladder around so much.

I have noticed the fiberglass is heavier. Time to do some shopping for ladders. Try to find some used ones, I cant quite afford a new one right away.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

20 ft. extension is the biggest I'd go for fiberglass. Anything else is too heavy. Painters make a lot of ladder moves so weight is a huge consideration.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I would feel safer on a aluminum ladder any way.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tell me about it. I have a 32 fiberglass (orange).. Not sure why I bought that thing 10 years ago I dread taking it out. This year I have used it more than ever before. Our go to's are a 20 and 28 aluminum.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I think I would feel safer on a aluminum ladder any way.



Actually I always feel safer on my fiberglass probably because of the weight it feels stronger... But I have no clue which one would be really safer from that aspect.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I think the all really safe, they couldn't make them if they were not safe. But I go with gut feeling.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone used the werner ladders that switch from A-frame to ext.? I seen one on craigslist, it's 8ft A-frame and turns into a 16 ft ext ladder. I could see it being kinda annoying not being able to set the ext just right, but seems pretty cool none the less. It's fiberglass.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I have seen them and they are cool, but I never used one though. I might have to get on them. LOL.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

Around here on most large commercial work, any size aluminum ladder be it 4 ft. or 40ft. are not allowed because they conduct electricity.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess I never thought of that. I guess I don't work near power lines or anything like that.

I guess that would be a safety hazard.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> Has anyone used the werner ladders that switch from A-frame to ext.? I seen one on craigslist, it's 8ft A-frame and turns into a 16 ft ext ladder. I could see it being kinda annoying not being able to set the ext just right, but seems pretty cool none the less. It's fiberglass.


That would probably be called a 5-way combination. They are made for stairwells. I use mine often and love it.

All my extension ladders are fiberglass. They don't conduct electricity if moving them around outside and accidentally bump a power line running into the house. They are heavier, but much more sturdy. I weigh in around 200 lbs, I like to feel something solid underneath me. If I set up a walkboard on one of my ladders, I could do a dance and the thing won't move an inch. I'm a sissy when it comes to heights, I need stability.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have all fiberglass IA extensions, 16's up through 32'. I do not care for aluminum really, power line hazard and they just feel so cheap (except for the 60' IA aluminum ladder I used once, that was a tank of an aluminum ladder).


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Whats the prcie difference between them. Or are the pretty much the same.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Fiberglass is more expensive.

Like deanv said above, mine are all Type IA also.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, I am going to ask a really dumb question, whats type IA mean.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

The 'type' is the duty rating of the ladder.

Type III - household grade, good up to 200 lbs.
Type II - commercial grade, good up to 225 lbs.
Type I - industrial grade, good up to 250 lbs.
Type IA - heavy duty industrial grade, good up to 300 lbs.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

OK thanks.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I feel that for the abuse and funky angles that we have to put ladders in at times, that even though no one on my crew is much over 200#, the 300# rating is the way to go.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I have to keep that in mind. Time to go price some ladders.


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of aluminum ladders. Fiberglass ladders are heavy as hell and I've witnessed many people wrenching their backs from the excess weight that they have. As far as safety, fiberglass ladders are usually used by electricians so that they aren't standing on a rail that could conduct a current and ultimately kill them. As far as aluminum for painters I personally feel they are best due to weight and being able to move them without any real strain..... plus they're are 1/2 the price which makes us all happy!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey jeff you better edit you post you said aluminum is usually used by electricians? Its usually the other way around...


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, electricians use fiberglass, at least the ones around here do. Our local cable company one uses fiberglass.

I do have to say I like how light they are though.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I got a couple sweet new AL werner ladders from my SW for a couple dollars over wholesale. Dirt cheap. DO NOT buy the home depot or menards DIY ladders. Even in the same wieght rating they are much less sturdy and you end up replacing them because they bend very easy. Buy good, new ladders, typeI is fine for me. I got a type2 16 foot with the equalizers for $122 and a type 1 24 for 126. can't beat that.


----------



## Casey (May 5, 2008)

If you young fellas don't mind an old timer chiming in. When I pushed a brush all we had was wood. I remember the fun of moving a fully extended 40'. I haven't worked exterior in 25 yrs and have been retired for 15.

If I was working today I believe I would carry:

40' aluminum
28' aluminum
22' Little Giant the only brand of folder I trust ( I have a 17' that has to 
be close to 30 yrs old )
16 ' Aluminum stretch plank
6' fiberglass stepladder

Aluminum ladder Jacks

If I could afford it, a 32" fiberglass for work near powerlines.

It's a good trade Be Safe


----------



## Jeff.Chicago (May 19, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey jeff you better edit you post you said aluminum is usually used by electricians? Its usually the other way around...


oooops! Thanks Mark! :thumbup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Yah wimps, when I was your age, we had wood. Wood builds character and muscles and balance. Ever set a 40' foot ladder by yerself ? No ? Bunch of Sallies !!!

And wood will let you know when it's about to break, if you hear a crack, get the hell off. Aluminum just folds up like a pie plate. Be a man, buy wood !


:jester: :jester: :jester:

No, seriously. Nuthin better IMO than aluminum. Anything over 20' should be 1A. If yer afraid of the electrical wires ..... STAY AWAY FROM THEM !!!!

If an aluminum ladder drops and it bends, you can easily assess the damage. Fiberglass can crack with out showing it very well. I love my fiberglass steps, but not for extensions, thank you very much


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> If yer afraid of the electrical wires ..... STAY AWAY FROM THEM !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

sorry fixed it below...


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Confessions of a ladder nut,

I buy ladders whenever I get a deal..... just bought 3 new Louisville aluminum 28 fters they came with 3 stabilizers still in th box and 3 ladder jacks, got the whole set for $300. my inventory is as follows


STEPS 
2 ......4ft aluminum 
5 ......6ft aluminum
2 ......8ft aluminum 
1 ......16ft fiberglass 


Extensions fiberglass
40ft / 32 / 28 / 16

Extensions aluminum
1 - 40ft / 1- 36 / 4 - 28
2 - 24ft / 2 - 20's / 2 - 16's

I also have 3 pressure washers and 4 sprayers

Yes, I know I have a problem.....I' getting help.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I have one 4ft step, 1 20ft ext. and 1 sprayer, 1 presser washer. Thats my inventory.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> I have one 4ft step, 1 20ft ext. and 1 sprayer, 1 presser washer. Thats my inventory.


You will definitely have plenty of extra space in that 18' trailer. Perhaps as part of the grant you could trick out that 18' trailer and put a mobile office, with sleeping quarters. And by the way, how you gonna fit your 20' ladder in an 18'' trailer?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev, you are going to need a lot more ladders to put on top of that 18 foot trailer. and more sprayers and power washers and a texture sprayer and all kinds of good stuff to fill er up. Maybe get a 0-turn lawn mower and a couple of string trimmers too.

Kelly what louisvilles did you get? All my louisville ladders sucked. And where are you getting them?


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Got them from another contractor who bought them and has no work....
They are spotless.. got some kind of locking mech on the clamps / hooks that
keep them locked in place and you can't bring them up and down...got to go up and unlock sometimes.....I'll be removing them soon... Used them today for the first time..other than that..they will be used for ladder jacks only.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah my trailer might be empty but that's all right. I just hate hauling everything in the open in the truck bed. So you ask what am I going to do with an 18' trailer. I plan making a spay booth in the front half to paint doors and any smaller item that I paint. This way I can be right on site instead of taking them to my shop were everything is painted.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> I have one 4ft step, 1 20ft ext. and 1 sprayer, 1 presser washer. Thats my inventory.


WOW, that's a pretty meager start. I only hang paper inside, and I have more extension ladders than that !

What's gonna happen if you get a job painting a two story house?

When I first started with just me and 2 other guys, we had (if I remember correctly) a 40, 32, 28, 2-24's, 20, 16, about six jacks and various planks, and that didn't seem like enough at times (so we often split the 40).


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Kelly Painting said:


> Confessions of a ladder nut,
> 
> STEPS
> 2 ......4ft aluminum
> ...




I see no Little Giants ! ? ! ?

Any ladder junkie NEEDS a Little Giant or two. :thumbup: (BTW, I'm a firm believer the REAL L.G. is better than the knock offs)


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

is it true that weather and sun effect the quality of fiberglass ladders and are not supposed to be left outside? We have only aluminum ladders- 65 total last time I checked


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I try not to do 2-story houses, as that would be way to much work for one guy. I bid them but I usually never get them as I try to bid high.

I do plan on getting more ladders when I can afford it. I just got insurance for my business and thats taking most of the money right there.

I would like to get busier to help defer all the costs of this and my equipment. That is where I hope my government grant comes into play.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev, my $1000000 liability insurance and equipment coverage is only 405 a year. I have acuity. Glad to know you got insurance though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Yeah my trailer might be empty but that's all right. I just hate hauling everything in the open in the truck bed. So you ask what am I going to do with an 18' trailer. I plan making a spay booth in the front half to paint doors and any smaller item that I paint. This way I can be right on site instead of taking them to my shop were everything is painted.


:thumbup: I hope you are planning on insulating, ventilating and maybe installing a climate control system. There is nothing steamier than a closed up trailer. You also might want to raise the ceiling height to at least 8' so you can move the doors around comfortably without puncturing the roof or damaging the doors. Looks like that grant money will have lots of potentially good uses for you. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Sev, my $1000000 liability insurance and equipment coverage is only 405 a year. I have acuity. Glad to know you got insurance though.


Wow, I would go broke after the first payment. 



> I hope you are planning on insulating, ventilating and maybe installing a climate control system. There is nothing steamier than a closed up trailer. You also might want to raise the ceiling height to at least 8' so you can move the doors around comfortably without puncturing the roof or damaging the doors. Looks like that grant money will have lots of potentially good uses for you. Let us know how it works out.


I am looking for a nice sized trailer that will work. It also had to be able to fit in my garage. Just for the fact trailers are not allowed in our parking lot.

I hope I do get the grant money. Its a waiting game down. Which I am not good at. :no::thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev what I am saying is that I get one million dollars of coverage for only $405 a year. I think the down payment is like 85 bucks or something. Really affordable.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

daArch said:


> I see no Little Giants ! ? ! ?
> 
> Any ladder junkie NEEDS a Little Giant or two. :thumbup: (BTW, I'm a firm believer the REAL L.G. is better than the knock offs)


When you can buy a Gorilla or Werner for $99, $100 - $200 cheaper, I'm a firm believer _they_ are better than the real LGs. :yes:


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Never had a little giant.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Sev you are looking at like at least 7 grand for your trailer. Thats going to take a lot of doors to get a good ROI. Plus would you feel comfortable hauling something that big with your truck?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> Never had a little giant.


I don't like them for interiors as they're a bit big & heavy to move around. On exteriors though they're sweet for all things first story. Alot more sturdier than regular step ladders on the different landscapes. Also works great if you have two of them & put a small pick across them when doing porches.

Can pick up "knock offs" at the forbidden Home Depot & Lowes for $99.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Sev you are looking at like at least 7 grand for your trailer. Thats going to take a lot of doors to get a good ROI. Plus would you feel comfortable hauling something that big with your truck?



That's where the problem comes in. I have V6 3.0L Fx2 truck. I also have the ball on the bumper. 

I am just not sure if my truck will have enough power to pull a good trailer. Especially the one I am looking for.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just about only use my werner LG knock off inside. It is the way to do stairways and it is easier to manuever inside than an extension. The only true LG version I would consider is the Painter's Ladder version which is lighter than the original LG or the knock-offs. The person I used to work for had a real LG, and it was no better than my knock-off (except the LG had better feet on it).


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

You will need a real trailer hitch with a brake controller too. I think this big of a trailer would be brutal on your truck. I just ordered a custom 5x8 enclosed trailer today. It will be real sweet but it takes 6 weeks to get it in. Unless you live in Georgia . . .


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I just about only use my werner LG knock off inside. It is the way to do stairways and it is easier to manuever inside than an extension. The only true LG version I would consider is the Painter's Ladder version which is lighter than the original LG or the knock-offs. The person I used to work for had a real LG, and it was no better than my knock-off (except the LG had better feet on it).


Yeah they work great for steps!


@Sev... Get a smaller trailer & keep it empty or get a bigger truck. :yes:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

JNLP said:


> @Sev... Get a smaller trailer & keep it empty or get a bigger truck. :yes:


what he said.

Overall are the werner "LG" style ladders as good as the real thing? Because they cost way less. I was thinking about getting one for the winter season.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> what he said.
> 
> Overall are the werner "LG" style ladders as good as the real thing? Because they cost way less. I was thinking about getting one for the winter season.



Yeah Sev with that grant you should be able to get both, new truck and trailer maybe have some left over to some ladders and even lunch on the government


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> what he said.
> 
> Overall are the werner "LG" style ladders as good as the real thing? Because they cost way less. I was thinking about getting one for the winter season.


I have the Gorilla, same thing I guess. Have used LGs before & didn't notice anything special about them that mine wasn't.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

So what size would you all recommend getting. I would like to keep my truck, and have a nice sized trailer. I think 5x8 is tool small.

I have yet to go to our trailer dealer. Everything right now is on the grant.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sev

Your putting the cart right out in front of the horse. Go get the grant and then we will help you figure out how to spend it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

18ft trailer? ????? Why? You have a shop an no insurance?

There was a guy on PT that posted pics of his trailer ...what a POS. I think it was a 20ft 1974 POS all rusted and crappy. He was going paint it and divide it up and have a moble office. Some people are just plain ****ed .... like you SEV


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> 18ft trailer? ????? Why? You have a shop an no insurance?
> 
> There was a guy on PT that posted pics of his trailer ...what a POS. I think it was a 20ft 1974 POS all rusted and crappy. He was going paint it and divide it up and have a moble office. Some people are just plain ****ed .... like you SEV


Now, you have crossed a line mister. When John the Painter gets here he is going to have some words for you.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WHaaahaaahaaa hahahaha 

was it him?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> WHaaahaaahaaa hahahaha
> 
> was it him?


Maybe thats why he got so mad when I allegorically referred to Sev's wife as possibly having a barn door for a butt.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

He aint taking about no cart Verm, he is taking about a grand chariot. And he doesn't even know if his horse can pull it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think this little sev prank has gone too far. Clearly he is not real. No one could be this, um...way. Whoever is behind this little stunt please, it is time to come out. There is no sev.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think this little sev prank has gone too far. Clearly he is not real. No one could be this, um...way. Whoever is behind this little stunt please, it is time to come out. There is no sev.


Maybe this is where Jason or Tim was? Someone call him, the number is on the back of his truck in his pic. Maybe he paints room for hunrid dolla too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Maybe this is where Jason or Tim was? Someone call him, the number is on the back of his truck in his pic. Maybe he paints room for hunrid dolla too.


What we got right here is a mystery, and me and NEPS are going to get to the bottom of it...


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

What? so you think I am a fake. think what you want to.

I am no fake. Yes I have insurance NEPS. You want prof I can send it your way.

So what if I ask questions. I just like to know what everyone thinks thats all. Sorry I am very grumpy tonight. Worked sucked sine the humidity and 95 degree weather is pushing my limits tonight.

Grant I am not big guy out there yet, I am just starting out. I have only been advertising for 2 months now.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> What? so you think I am a fake.


:yes: Come on, whoever you are, just come out from behind the sev mask and we can all have a good laugh and move forward.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You have comp? You thought that $1,000,000 liability policy cost a million?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I am under no mask, I am just guy going after something I am dreamed of and also working for something I enjoy doing.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

You dream of painting doors at 11pm?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> You have comp? You thought that $1,000,000 liability policy cost a million?


:thumbup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> You have comp? You thought that $1,000,000 liability policy cost a million?



No I didn't say it would cost Mill. Its just to expensive for me to have that. Its like $200 a month here. 

I pay $88 on mine.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

When the truth comes out about who sev really is, the person deserves an academy award for being to act so, uh, like sev.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> So what size would you all recommend getting. I would like to keep my truck, and have a nice sized trailer. I think 5x8 is tool small.
> 
> I have yet to go to our trailer dealer. Everything right now is on the grant.


Have you ever towed anything before? Trailers look light, but have a good bit of weight. A 5x8 is around 1000 pounds empty. An 18' trailer is around 2000 lbs empty. Add in anything you have in/on it plus everything in your truck itself, you're going to wear down your little truck pretty fast & be drifting backwards down hills. Maybe goto U-Haul & rent one for a few days to see if it's going to work out for you how you think it is.

I would also check out commercial truck trader & ebay for trailers. You can find some decent deals on both.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks JNLP, I will do that.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

actually I think your 18 footer would probably way 2500#s empty. Used is a way better deal. The only thing is the insulation goes in between the walls, so you would either have to take it all apart and put it back together or make sure you find one with that in there. It is really expensive to add things to a trailer that should have been there when it was built. (I have just extensively researched trailers)
With a trailer that big you might as well run a geny in there so you have power. But then you can't run your sprayer right off that (its really bad for it), you have to get a power conditioner, blah blah blah, gets real pricey and heavy.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

*Little Giants VS Knock Offs*

OOOPS sorry, meant to start a new thread.

So I will


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> 18ft trailer? ????? Why? You have a shop an no insurance?
> 
> There was a guy on PT that posted pics of his trailer ...what a POS. I think it was a 20ft 1974 POS all rusted and crappy. He was going paint it and divide it up and have a moble office. Some people are just plain ****ed .... like you SEV


I saw that and thought (and wrote) what a piece of crap it was. His comment was that was all that he could afford. I would love to see how much $ he dumped into that dump.
We just bought another 8x12 and it is plenty big and heavy. 18 ft. trailer will cause your ford to do wheelies down the road Sev


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> I saw that and thought (and wrote) what a piece of crap it was. His comment was that was all that he could afford. I would love to see how much $ he dumped into that dump.
> We just bought another 8x12 and it is plenty big and heavy. 18 ft. trailer will cause your ford to do wheelies down the road Sev



Sweet, I can truck pull now, :thumbup:.

Maybe I am way out of line the 18ft, The rest just seem to small, but then again I have a open 4x8 trailer. Not sure if that would be big enough enclosed.


I have to do more searching.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe I missed something in all the posts about this spray booth/trailer. Why do you need do remove the doors? If it is new construction I am sure you could find a spot, we spray em hanging. if it is residential, do you leave the customer without a door? Is there something special you are doing to these doors?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally like to lay the door flat as you can see everything better. Like defects in the paint, scratches from sanding, etc. 

Usually it only takes a few hours to do a door. I put up plastic (if no screen) to keep the bugs out. Plus its easier to work with the door off. Don't have to worry about getting paint on something your not suppose to.

Also I do leave the site to work on the door in a "clean" environment. Customers don't mind it, the would prefer me to take the door to a "clean" place. 

This is where the trailer would come in play with the booth added in. I would not have to leave the job site, thus, saving time and money.

I have thought about buying a enclosed tent, but who has the time to set it up each and every time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

www.zipwall.com

This will save you the trouble of towing around something ridiculous.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I might have to give this a thought. Thanks.


----------

